# Passat Wheels on a Jetta



## greenboy1976 (Jan 1, 2003)

I have a 2013 Passat SEL with the 18 inch factory wheels. I am thinking about going plus 1 or plus 2 and was wondering if my factory 18s would work on my girlfriends 2011 Jetta TDi. She needs new tires on her car and before she buys replacement 16s I wanted to see if my 18s would fit and then she could buy the right tires for the 18 inch wheels to fit her car.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah, they should be good. Try putting them on and see what happens.


----------



## Mobetterz (Dec 9, 2004)

*I have a 2013 Jetta and I have CC rims on mine*

Make sure the both pattern is the same. Watch for the offset as well.
My passat Rims stick out over the fenders.
Have to take it easy on bumps and potholes, so it doesnt rub


----------

